# Caterina Balivo @ Quelli Che Il Calcio 06.01.14



## tvsee (6 Jan. 2014)

Caterina Balivo @ Quelli Che Il Calcio 06.01.14

Grazie A PATATEbollenti Per Il File Video Originale



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

File Name: caterina balivo [02]@QuelliCheIlCalcio06.01.14TvSee
File Size: 41.3 Mb
Resolution: 768X432 
Duration: 2:31 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: No Sound

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (18 Mai 2014)

Raffaella Fico @ Quelli Che Il Calcio 18.05.14



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

File Name: raffaella fico [02]@QuelliCheIlCalcio18.05.14TvSee
File Size: 101 Mb
Resolution: 768X432 
Duration: 4:29 Min
Video Codec: H264
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (28 Jan. 2018)

Mia Ceran @ Quelli Che Il Calcio 28.01.18








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: mia ceran [01]@QuelliCheIlCalcio28.01.18TvSee.mp4
File Size: 21.3 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:50 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC 
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (31 März 2019)

Mia Ceran - Brenda Lodigiani @ Quelli Che Il Calcio 31.03.19








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: mia ceran-brenda lodigiani [01]@QuelliCheIlCalcio31.03.19TvSee
File Size: 23.6 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:53 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC 
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## Punisher (1 Apr. 2019)

tausend Dank


----------



## tvsee (29 Sep. 2019)

Mia Ceran - Nunzia De Girolamo - Isabella Potì @ Quelli Che Il Calcio 29.09.19



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: mia ceran-nunzia de girolamo-isabella potì[01]@QuelliCheIlCalcio29.09.19TvSee
File Size: 20.4 Mb
Resolution: 928x522
Duration: 0:49 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (2 Dez. 2019)

Mia Ceran - Letizia Paternoster @ Quelli Che Il Calcio 01.12.19



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: mia ceran-letizia paternoster [01]@QuelliCheIlCalcio01.12.19TvSee
File Size: 39.7 Mb
Resolution: 1:44 Min
Duration: 1024X576 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (23 Dez. 2019)

Mia Ceran @ Quelli Che Il Calcio 22.12.19








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: mia ceran [01]@QuelliCheIlCalcio22.12.19TvSee.avi
File Size: 65.6 Mb
Resolution: 1280x720 
Duration: 1:05 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (2 Feb. 2020)

Mia Ceran @ Quelli Che Il Calcio 02.02.20








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: mia ceran [01]@QuelliCheIlCalcio02.02.20TvSee
File Size: 66.2 Mb
Resolution: 1280x720 
Duration: 2:19 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (13 Dez. 2020)

Mia Ceran @ Quelli Che Il Calcio 13.12.20








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: mia ceran [01]@QuelliCheIlCalcio13.12.20TvSee
File Size: 48.7 Mb
Resolution: 1280x720 
Duration: 1:44 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (10 Jan. 2021)

Mia Ceran @ Quelli Che Il Calcio 10.01.21








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: mia ceran [01]@QuelliCheIlCalcio10.01.21TvSee
File Size: 49.9 Mb
Resolution: 1280x720 
Duration: 1:46 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (17 Jan. 2021)

Mia Ceran @ Quelli Che Il Calcio 17.01.21








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: mia ceran [02]@QuelliCheIlCalcio17.01.21TvSee
File Size: 123 Mb
Resolution: 1280x720 
Duration: 4:02 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (14 Feb. 2021)

Mia Ceran - Dalia Kaddari @ Quelli Che Il Calcio 14.02.21








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: mia ceran-dalia kaddari [01]@QuelliCheIlCalcio14.02.21TvSee
File Size: 174 Mb
Resolution: 1280x720 
Duration: 6:16 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (14 März 2021)

Mia Ceran - Valentina Marchei @ Quelli Che Il Calcio 14.03.21








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: mia ceran-valentina marchei[01]@QuelliCheIlCalcio14.03.21TvSee
File Size: 106 Mb
Resolution: 1280x720 
Duration: 3:52 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (25 Apr. 2021)

Mia Ceran @ Quelli Che Il Calcio 25.04.21








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: mia ceran [02]@QuelliCheIlCalcio25.04.21TvSee
File Size: 60.5 Mb
Resolution: 1280x720 60.5 
Duration: 2:09 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (2 Mai 2021)

Mia Ceran @ Quelli Che Il Calcio 02.05.21








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: mia ceran [02]@QuelliCheIlCalcio02.05.21TvSee
File Size: 132 Mb
Resolution: 1280x720 Mb
Duration: 4:40 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (5 Nov. 2021)

Mia Ceran @ Quelli Che Il Calcio 04.11.21








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: mia ceran [01]@QuelliCheIlCalcio04.11.21TvSee
File Size: 121 Mb
Resolution: 1920x1080
Duration: 1:56 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------

